# Overspeed warning



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,

When I was out for a ride this weekend my overspeed warning (25 mph) came on and now it comes on every time I get to 25 MPH - so this happens at every stop sign, light, corner. It is really annoying. Anyway, I couldn't figure out how to reset it. Any ideas?


----------



## tkd0706 (Jan 31, 2006)

uh, press the UP arrow


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I tried that, but thanks for making me feel like a dumba$$.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Toggle through the modes to the overspeed screen and then use the arrows.

Either that, or keep it under 25.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Groucho - I didn't even think there was an overspeed screen - i will look for it when I get home tonight.


----------



## tkd0706 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh yeah u have to be in the right screen. It should be the one that displays inst. fuel economy and trip distance remaining (empty tank)


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent! Thank you so much for the assistance. Sounds like I better check the fuel line, too, by the sounds of the other post. I have 13,600 miles on my '04.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I keep mine set at 130 mph (which is max setting), but it's easy to reset by accident.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to know - I think I will also set mine at 130 - that sounds like a good idea, even though the last time I was close to that speed was in my 1973 Plymouth Boat (I mean Satellite).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

goatballs said:


> Good to know - I think I will also set mine at 130 - that sounds like a good idea, even though the last time I was close to that speed was in my 1973 Plymouth Boat (I mean Satellite).


I've heard it chime a suprising number of times...


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

I bet you have! I have only had mine up to 55 as i am a law abiding citizen (but then I turned out of my driveway).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

goatballs said:


> I bet you have! I have only had mine up to 55 as i am a law abiding citizen (but then I turned out of my driveway).


:lol: :lol: :cheers


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

to turn off the overspeed indicator completely, refer to page 3-35 of your owners manual where it states:

If the SET button is pressed for two seconds, either while driving or stopped, overspeed is turned completely off or on.

I have tried it and it worked for me. I do not operate in the 'Overspeed preset mode'

I normally have my overspeed set to 70 so I don't exceed 15 mph over 55 (more than 15 mph over the speed limit in NC puts you in the next fine bracket and are a lot harder to get out of).


----------

